# Oval Concepts 530



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone know much about them? I picked up a pair at the LBS on their recommendation. I was in looking at some Aksiums and other wheels in that price range. They are usually very good in their advise, function over form etc. I liked them because they had a more traditional J bend spoke vs the Mavics. I will post up some review once i get some miles on the, but was curious if anyone else had ridden them


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm interested in hearing your review. 
please follow up when you've got it.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

I still have seen very little online regarding these wheels, and it is still very snowy and cold (3* today), so havn't gotten the CF road bike out quite yet


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, the wheels have withstood 1000 miles without going out of true. They seem to hold up well under my heavier frame. They FEEL like they spin up a bit better than my fulcrum racing 7's, but I have not put them on a scale at all, so they may be a hair lighter.

These are being stocked on Fuji lower level SST's and SL's, i got them from my bike shop as takeoffs for like 175/set

just a follow up to an old post


----------



## pike_fly (Sep 21, 2011)

How much do they weigh?


----------



## srrice (Jan 5, 2008)

They came stock on my recent Fuji purchase, but have not stripped them down and weighed them. Comparing them to another wheelset I own with tires and tubes mounted, no skewers, they would seem to be roughly 1800+ for the pair.
Both the front and rear had a spoke become so loose they could be finger tightened within the first 100 miles. The sad thing was that it ocurred on the same ride, so I had to hobble home at low speed with brakes adjusted to avoid wheel rub. Took them to the shop where I purchased the bike, they retrued the wheel and tightened other spokes to avoid more problems. Two rides later, the front wheel had another super loose spoke.....
I have no confidence in these wheels! I am negotiating with the shop on a replacement wheelset...that is not Oval. I have never had issues with other factory wheels; Mavic, Camy or Rolf. This batch should be recalled.


----------



## scobrott (May 6, 2012)

*oval wheels*

Yup - had totally the same problem on first time and second time out ride with my Oval wheels supplied on my new Fuji 2.0 Cyclocross bike; some 8+ spokes rattled loose on a forest track ride of some 20 miles - they were so loose I could finger tighten them after first ride and after truing on my Kestrel wheel stand, they once again came loose on second ride. 
Have replaced them with some old Mavic Ksysium Elites and have repeated the forest rides without a wheel wobble or spoke slackening incident.
I too will be pursueing the supplier for my money back like srrice; maybe a bad batch, or maybe just not up to the job


----------

